# Nimbus23



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

Well after reading these articles about steam I decided it was time to get one. I have just today taken delivery of the Nimbus23.

Still in the box at the moment but looks very impressive, I have never done any steaming before so I will be taking things easy and calling on the expert steamers here for advice.

Once I get my head around it I will do a review of it :detailer:

T.T.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

sounds good - check You Tube for videos on steaming. There's loads of really good instructional vids out there :thumb:


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for that I will look, I dont want to cook my leather 

T.T.


----------

